# Input on pedigree?



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

I am not familiar with Tail Chasers, but Pebwin is one of the all-time great Golden breeders, and pretty much the whole pedigree is Pebwin, so that should be quite reassuring. I don’t see any real issues here regarding clearances — a few things are missing from OFA but I’m sure Berna did those clearances and they just weren’t sent in.


----------



## castelvetrano_olive (5 mo ago)

Oceanside said:


> I am not familiar with Tail Chasers, but Pebwin is one of the all-time great Golden breeders, and pretty much the whole pedigree is Pebwin, so that should be quite reassuring. I don’t see any real issues here regarding clearances — a few things are missing from OFA but I’m sure Berna did those clearances and they just weren’t sent in.


Thank you for your input. That is good to hear! The breeder is Untouchable Goldens, and their dam was purchased from Pebwin. Do you think I should ask for any of those clearances missing from OFA, or am I good to go? (don't want to be overbearing)
I really appreciate the help--I am just trying to do my due diligence!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You should still ask to see them. It won’t be overbearing and the breeder should be thrilled that you asked.


----------



## castelvetrano_olive (5 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> You should still ask to see them. It won’t be overbearing and the breeder should be thrilled that you asked.


Ok! I have actually been communicating with Diana at Untouchable. It seems like the only clearance I cannot find for sire and dam is the sire's most recent eye clearance, unless I am mistaken @Oceanside 

Thanks again!


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

castelvetrano_olive said:


> Ok! I have actually been communicating with Diana at Untouchable. It seems like the only clearance I cannot find for sire and dam is the sire's most recent eye clearance, unless I am mistaken @Oceanside
> 
> Thanks again!


You are correct that the sire needs updated eyes, and Diana should definitely have a copy of that form as the breeder of this litter. I was also referring to some missing eyes and I think maybe a heart or two in the dam’s pedigree. I think the dam’s dam and also her dam have no eyes posted, for example (going off memory at the moment), so I would ask Diana if she has the most recent copy of those clearances as well. I’m sure they had eyes upon breeding, because its Berna, but it’s always nice to see that they haven’t developed things like PU as they got older. FWIW, some breeders place their retired girls in pet homes, and thus do not keep up on eyes for life, but given that nothing was ever posted in OFA even at a young age, I think it’s fair to ask. (technically they are supposed to keep up on eyes for life but it is what it is).


----------

